# 3 Way Dimmer Light Switch Problem



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

psubaron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 3 way Lutron dimmer connected to a non dimming 3 way switch to power recessed lights from both switches. The dimmer switch and dimmer works only when the other 3 way switch is switched on. When its switched off the dimmable switch cannot turn the light on by itself. How do i fiz this? I want to be able to control the lights independently from either switch.
> 
> ...


More important than configuration is how do you have it wired. Incoming hot needs to go on common screw/wire of the dimmer; white of 12/3 to the incoming white; black and red of 12/3 to the remaining screws/wires of the dimmer. At the second switch, black to the light to common screw, white from 12/3 to white to light; black and red of 12/3 to remaining screws of switch. Common screws are usually black.


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Lutron Diva brand dimmer which connected to a standard 3 way switch. The dimmer wiring is what is throwing me off.

It has a black, red, red with white strip, white (neutral), and a green (ground). I have connected the two grounds (white and capped together). I connected all three green ground wires and capped them. Then I followed the diagram that came with the dimmer and connected the black (hot) from the feed to the black wire on the dimmer, red on dimmer to the red going to the next switch, red /white stripe to black going to the next switch.

I've attached a photo of the Lutron wiring diagram with my random notes. It's confusing me though.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Something is amiss with your drawing. You have marked the feed on the bottom yet it is a three wire cable. 
The feed should be the top cable with only two wires. The three wire cable goes to the other switch.
The drawing does not show a neutral(white wire) on the dimmer. If yours has a white wire then you have the wrong instructions.

The feed black from the top needs to go to the common connection on the dimmer. I don't see it indicated on the drawing section you posted, but it is most likely the red wire from the dimmer based on the drawing.
Then the black and red from the bottom cable go to the black and red/white wires.
The white from the bottom cable and the top cable connect together and NOT to the dimmer.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

I did a little detective work and I think I found the problem. I believe the instructions are incorrect. I think the picture is wrong, but the wording is correct (to the right, under header '5b').

Check out this link instead. It has a picture that I believe is correct and should work.

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocum...y/0301109A.pdf

Wire it up as in section '5b-3 way wiring. '

In your dimmer switch box....

White to white
Black of the feed to black of the dimmer
Red of the dimmer to either red or black of the 12/3 (doesn't matter which.
Red-white of the dimmer to the other (black or red, whichever is left)
Of course, connect the ground wires too.

This should get you going...

Good luck


----------

